# Nearly a disaster



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

So I was out with a buddy showing me his new toy, a reinstatement tool that uses a chain to beat up roots.

This particular line was dug up and spot repaired once where he had been stuck with his drum machine.

I told him I have yet to have been stuck so bad I needed a dig. 

Well a call Sunday to a duplex almost did me in, for some reason I knew this would be a bi*ch.

Working under a stairwell I wrangled in the Dreel knowing the K-60 would be a disaster with a big tree out front. Going well, hitting light roots and then, ALL STOP.

Stuck, drill not doing it, two people pulling, no way so I cork up the line and let it sit overnight. I have two others pulling Monday morning and she pops. 

I assume there was a hole in the line my cutter fell into, not enough roots came back to suspect anything else and my camera was going to stay in the truck. I had enough and it was flowing.

I usually have a waiver signed before I work on anything, not that day as it was all over the phone from the rental agency. 

Have any of you had to dig without a waiver? Details?

Did get paid, Sunday scale $$$$$


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

What do you mean you corked the line? You made it hold water so it would potentially soften the blockage?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

WashingtonPlung said:


> What do you mean you corked the line? You made it hold water so it would potentially soften the blockage?


 









I think he meant that he left his stuck cable in there overnight and somehow he plugged the c.o. with his cable protruding out...just my guess. I'll let him clarify his statement.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Or torqued up...?

Never had a cable I couldn't remove. 1/2 of a cutter, yes.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Or torqued up...?
> 
> Never had a cable I couldn't remove. 1/2 of a cutter, yes.














I had one in recent memory {about 1 yr. ago}. Cabled an outside c.o. main line. The auger head of the K-60 got hung up and I could not pull it back. 

Next day my buddy comes and helps. Between the {2} of us we pulled it out. He inspected the main line with his fiber optic camera {sounds and looks better on the bill than just printing camera} and located it for me.

I dug up the double 6" wye and found a cracked part. That is where my cable got hung up. I repaired the broken parts and charged accordingly. Wound up making a bit more than just a straight up main line stoppage.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> I had one in recent memory {about 1 yr. ago}. Cabled an outside c.o. main line. The auger head of the K-60 got hung up and I could not pull it back.
> 
> Next day my buddy comes and helps. Between the {2} of us we pulled it out. He inspected the main line with his fiber optic camera {sounds and looks better on the bill than just printing camera} and located it for me.
> 
> I dug up the double 6" wye and found a cracked part. That is where my cable got hung up. I repaired the broken parts and charged accordingly. Wound up making a bit more than just a straight up main line stoppage.


Automotive floor jack, some good vice grips and you can "ease" a 8" root ball through a 4" line. Gets hairy, but it's been done.

On a side note; no word back from SRDH on my end, email or otherwise. I'm starting to get worried about the guy.


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

Similar story. Got a call from a property management co about a house with backed up sewer main. I get to the house and see boxes of wipes on top of both toilets, so I figure that's probably what it is. Anyway, started running my Spartan 1065 through clean out on side of house and get the cable stuck about 35' in. I'm usually pretty good about keeping the cable spinning and just hitting the blockage and backing off. This ***** got stuck right away. I tried it all. Reverseing cable, forward. Pulling like hell to get it back out. Nothing. It was like 9 at night, so I packed up and told tenants I'd be back first thing in the am. I must have tried for two hours to get it unstuck. Thought all was lost. Came back the next day and pulled twice lightly and it came out. Go figure. Line with still backed up. Wasn't putting my cable back in there. Tried a blow bag and cleared it instantly.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

If there broke there broken. 
Your cutter gets stuck in a hole your done. It happens.

I get a call once in a while that a home owner rented a big drum, all manual operation, stuck good. Sometimes it comes out, sometimes it gets cut.

If your lucky you can get a come along hooked up. Sometimes it's a dig.

That's just the way the world turns.

So far no digs for me. (knocking on wood)


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

fixitright said:


> If there broke there broken.
> Your cutter gets stuck in a hole your done. It happens.
> 
> I get a call once in a while that a home owner rented a big drum, all manual operation, stuck good. Sometimes it comes out, sometimes it gets cut.
> ...


How do you hook the come along to the stuck cable???


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

sparky said:


> How do you hook the come along to the stuck cable???




With the 1 1/4 Eel the hook on the end of the come along will grab it.
I've used two come alongs to grab and pull as the sections stretch a great deal.

With a regular cable I use a hose clamp to form a loop.

Some of the really old (nightmare ) houses will have exposed beams to attach the come along too. 
Make sure it's in a place where you won't pull the house down.

Take care as a slip could maim.

I've seen pictures of an electric come along with a remote cord. Would be safer but if I buy one I know I will have to use it more.


----------

